# Reparación regulador MPPT Tristar 60A Morningstar.



## chugus (Feb 22, 2020)

Buenas colegas, me acaba de llegar un regulador MPPT Tristar 60A de la marca Morningstar, sin garantía, por lo que me comenta el dueño del equipo. Aparentemente invirtieron la polaridad en la conexión de la batería.

Revisando el equipo me doy cuenta que tiene volados los diodos de protección y un par de mosfets IRFB4321 en corto en la placa de potencia.
Pero lo que no puedo identificar son unos transistores que asumo son mosfets de excitación cerca de los IRFB4321. Son de encapsulado smd y su serie es la siguiente "6714 GAVD 1737".

Lamentablemente no dispongo del layout o esquemático del pcb del equipo para identificar los componentes.

El equipo enciende y responde correctamente, incluso también la conexion via rj45. Puedo ver el datalogger en funcionamiento al conectarlo a la red local. Lo que me dice que la etapa de control funciona correctamente. Sería cuestión de cambiar los componentes de potencia dañados.

Adjunto un par de fotos de la placa del equipo.

Espero me iluminen con alguna data del componente irreconocible.

Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2020)

5PCS IRF6714MTR1PBF MOSFET N-CH 25V 29A DIRECTFET IRF6714 6714 IRF6714M 6714M IR  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5PCS IRF6714MTR1PBF MOSFET N-CH 25V 29A DIRECTFET IRF6714 6714 IRF6714M 6714M IR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## chugus (Feb 26, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> 5PCS IRF6714MTR1PBF MOSFET N-CH 25V 29A DIRECTFET IRF6714 6714 IRF6714M 6714M IR  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5PCS IRF6714MTR1PBF MOSFET N-CH 25V 29A DIRECTFET IRF6714 6714 IRF6714M 6714M IR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Muchísimas gracias capitanp !!! Buscando descubrí que había que agregar "irf" al número serie del encapsulado "6714" para encontrar el datasheet.

Ahora mi consulta es si existe un reemplazo para este estilo de mosfet (en TO-220 ??) porque estuve limpiando el pcb y no me quedaron pistas para soldar los nuevos irf6741 dado que explotaron todos. 
Lo que si es posible, es buscar las pistas y extenderlas con un par de cables. Pero imposible de volver a ponerlos en su lugar.
Me preocupaba el tema de la disipación de calor dado que son mosfets de 29A pero originalmente no venían con disipador.

Saludos!


----------



## chugus (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola chicos, estuve estudiando durante estos días el funcionamiento de una fuente dc-dc tipo "buck converter" para intententar así, entender la lógica de la placa del equipo. Les comparto hasta ahora lo que tengo levantado en limpio.

Entiendo perfectamente como funciona la topología buck, lo que no logro descifrar es el porqué¿¿?? de los mosfets irfb4321 e irf6714 en serie (Q38+Q44 y Q39+Q45).

Recordemos que Q44 y Q45 son los DirectFET que explotaron, mientras que Q36 y Q37 estaban en corto al momento de la inspección. Q38 y Q39 están sanos y salvos.

Asumo que será cuestión de dividir la tensión de juntura por la mitad?? Tampoco me convence que esten conetados entre sus Source y no entre Source y Drain.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola, si dibujaras los diodos te darías cuenta que podrías tener control de la corriente en ambos sentidos así dependiendo de la conmutación cambiarias la topología de buck a booster


----------



## chugus (Feb 28, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Hola, si dibujaras los diodos te darías cuenta que podrías tener control de la corriente en ambos sentidos así dependiendo de la conmutación cambiarias la topología de buck a booster
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187134Ver el archivo adjunto 187135



Hola Capitanp, gracias por tu respuesta. No coincido en lo que comentas, quizás porque aún no logro comprender del todo lo que me dices. 
No dibujé los diodos porque el sentido de la corriente es desde PV (panel solar) hacia BAT (baterias) y quedan todos en inversa protegiendo de esa forma al transistor ante tensiones de pico inversas.
Además tratándose de un MPPT la idea siempre es buscar trabajar con mayor tensión de entrada de la que tenemos en las baterías por lo que no le veo el sentido de implementar un boost converter pero si un buck converter.

Mas allá de esta discusión no logro entender porque dos mosfet en serie en la parte baja del circuito.


----------



## chugus (Mar 2, 2020)

Bueno colegas... después de indagar todo el fin de semana por la web, aprendí que el propósito de reemplazar un diodo con dos mosfets conectados en serie con caras opuestas, no es por repartir o sumar la tensión Vds entre ambos (ya que sería muy difícil garantizar un apagado al mismo tiempo, dejando expuesto alguno de éstos a la máxima tensión) sino para obtener una menor caída de tensión (con respecto al diodo), al tiempo que pueden bloquear las corrientes inversas, cuando los mosfets están en estado apagado, gracias a sus diodos internos ahora puestos en contra posición.

Hay una consulta muy bien explicada aquí: https://electronics.stackexchange.co...-configuration

Ya encargué los componentes para la reparación. Cuando esté en etapas de pruebas les comentaré como ha ido todo.

Un saludo!


----------

